# What's in the rodents bowl today?



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I know I started a thread like this before and it wasn't really popular but I love to hear about what your furries are eating for dinner as it gives me ideas of what to give mine. So I thought I'd start it again.

Also you could add pictures of them stuffing their gorgeous little faces!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

So I'll start...

Louie had warm weetabix (made into a paste) with chopped up kiwi fruit stirred into it. 

10 points if you can guess what he did with it!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> So I'll start...
> 
> Louie had warm weetabix (made into a paste) with chopped up kiwi fruit stirred into it.
> 
> 10 points if you can guess what he did with it!!!


if he's anything like gideon he probably used it as a face mask first before storing most of it between his fingers and in his whiskers!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww I bet he has a lovely complexion he he!!

He actually licked all the weetabix and left the kiwi...you know because its healthy and you dont win rat friends with fruit!! lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine had sweetcorn,peas,banana,pear,apple and mixed leafy salad last night.
The sweetcorn and peas are frozen but I pour in boiling water over them to thaw out then sieve it then add to there bowl.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Pringle had turnip and haggis from my husband, he ate the haggis then he had a pettis filous and a custard cream:001_tt2:

Mice had some turnip to try and each had a 1/3 of a spoon of mushed up fruit which they enjoyed


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Today the girls have got smelly food. They get smelly food As a treat on clean out day. Which today is tuna. They've also got some salad that needed using up and hopefully when I go down to asda later there'll be some more 20p blueberries!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:

It's fish day here too Maltey


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of them enjoying the smelly food:



















Excuse the mess. It is clean out day after all!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Look at those cute little faces


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tonight it's jacket potatoe with a little cheese some sausage and raw chopped carrot.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight is raw carrot, broccoli, cauliflower and peas with a little bit of Philly light to make them a bit more interesting =)


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Scrambled egg for mine today, and would you believe it's the first time I've ever made it  they seemed to like it though


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine are about to have chicken with couscous plus peas, carrots, broccoli and cucumber. 
Nom nom nom, shovel, shovel shovel


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Everyone had some seeded bread/cheese/cucumber/carrot and Pringle also had tuna & spag bog


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Well last nights dinner didn't go as planned because he was giving this pleading look that I just couldn't say no too when he wanted a nom on my pizza! So he had some cheese pizza and green peppers lol. 

Tonight is broccoli, carrots, peas and cauliflower with a bit of Philly light to make it tastier!! Lol

I'm finding it very difficult to say no to him atm!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tonight my lot had chicken dinner that's potatoes,chicken and bones,carrots and broccoli.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight Louie had a cream cracker, spread thinly with pate and topped with cucumber slices. 

The mice are having cucumber slices!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

well tonight all my boys had their normal mix of rupert rat, rabbit fruity mix and hamster nutty mix.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Hard boiled egg and porridge for pringle, mice had their normal food apart from Hermione and Daisy they had scrambled egg and porridge


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight was mini (teeny weeny) sausage roll and roasted veggies (carrots, green beans, cauli, broccoli and peas). And if he is a good boy (ha ha as if) he will have a nibble on a custard cream or a small piece of popcorn xx


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine have had there dry mix as usual and I gave them some pieces of chicken , sweet corn, carrot and peas from our roast dinner. And this morning they had some pieces of cheese, grapes and apple. X


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Just totally out of curiosity could blade or b3rnie write what they give their rats in a whole day? I'm just asking as Louie is a bit overweight and chico was a lot overweight and I'm just wondering if I am overfeeding him and by how much. My vet calls Louie Chunky Monkey and Chico was Fat Boy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey hun well mine get a bowl full of there rat mix in the morning. Then at night around 5.30pm they get there dinner. It is a bowl I'd say that would suit a jack Russell. And it gets filled up with whatever we have or if not chopped fruits and veg.
Is Louie eating all his dry mix come the next day? I mean like is there anything left? Other than seed husks or Alfa pellets if mix contains them.

I don't offer food to them during the day. There maybe the odd day in the morning when they get a choc drop each. 

How much does Louie weigh chrissy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Just totally out of curiosity could blade or b3rnie write what they give their rats in a whole day? I'm just asking as Louie is a bit overweight and chico was a lot overweight and I'm just wondering if I am overfeeding him and by how much. My vet calls Louie Chunky Monkey and Chico was Fat Boy


Mine have their dried food down at all times (I normally top it up once a day but sometimes I will top up twice) and then 6 days a week they get fresh in the evenings which is normally a bit of what I'm eating and some fresh fruit and veg (fruit is minimal due to the high sugar content), once a week they will have some raw chicken wings to share between the group and once a week they only get their dried food topped up


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

Can I just ask: B3rnie you said you give them raw chicken wings - is it OK to give them RAW chicken?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

bluefire74b said:


> Can I just ask: B3rnie you said you give them raw chicken wings - is it OK to give them RAW chicken?!


They don't eat cooked food in the wild  It's great enrichment for them, they do get cooked chicken as well as they get the carcass to rip into when we have roast but I've found with mine the raw goes down better  Raw and cooked bones are great for their teeth and helps with calcium too


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tonight my boys will be getting (between the 27) carrot sticks (1 bag), some curly kale (1 bag), 1 cucumber (whole) and some mussels (a pack). 
they will get this aswell as their normal mix, but a reduced ammount.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sausage and mash tonight.


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> They don't eat cooked food in the wild


Yeah, never thought of that! I'm always really paranoid when i give them chicken that it might not be cooked enough and will make them ill (not that it might make myself or the OH ill, just them!) That's one less thing to worry about then thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Tonight we are having beef stew


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Tonight we are having beef stew


Hmmm yummy can I come round?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Mine have their dried food down at all times (I normally top it up once a day but sometimes I will top up twice) and then 6 days a week they get fresh in the evenings which is normally a bit of what I'm eating and some fresh fruit and veg (fruit is minimal due to the high sugar content), once a week they will have some raw chicken wings to share between the group and once a week they only get their dried food topped up


Ooh I like the thought of raw chicken for them. I always prefer to give raw veg etc rather than cooked. Do they share nicely? My three were/are snatchers!! They snatch and run!! No sharing!! Lol


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They don't eat cooked food in the wild  It's great enrichment for them, they do get cooked chicken as well as they get the carcass to rip into when we have roast but I've found with mine the raw goes down better  Raw and cooked bones are great for their teeth and helps with calcium too


Oh now I have visions of rats sitting in logs around a camp fire with bits of chicken on sticks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Ooh I like the thought of raw chicken for them. I always prefer to give raw veg etc rather than cooked. Do they share nicely? My three were/are snatchers!! They snatch and run!! No sharing!! Lol


There is definitely a pecking order with them, but it's all quite polite. They only get one wing between them as my biggest group is 3 at the moment, so with bigger groups I would give 2 or 3 so there is more to share


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Hey hun well mine get a bowl full of there rat mix in the morning. Then at night around 5.30pm they get there dinner. It is a bowl I'd say that would suit a jack Russell. And it gets filled up with whatever we have or if not chopped fruits and veg.
> Is Louie eating all his dry mix come the next day? I mean like is there anything left? Other than seed husks or Alfa pellets if mix contains them.
> 
> I don't offer food to them during the day. There maybe the odd day in the morning when they get a choc drop each.
> ...


He's around 540g. I put a small amount of seed and he never finishes it. There's not a lot of husks in it tbh. It's from a pet shop in Cardiff that's a loose mix like shunamite. And then he gets a meal of either left overs or fruit, veg or things like porridge or weetabix though again he doesn't eat everything. I've stopped giving him many left overs and preparing his own meals for him so they're less fattening. Though Chico never lost weight lol. Riley was always always small and was at the ideal weight.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight was porridge with added pineapple juice and pineapple chunks  Louie LOVES porridge!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

tonight was roasted veg again - carrots, green beans, peas, broccoli, cauli - baked potato and a teeny weeny sausage roll =)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

540g is not overweight! Infact I'd say that's on the small side.
My boys are between 525g and 850g

My lot had chicken pasta bake with red and green peppers,onions and mushrooms.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats and hamster have had cous cous,ripe tomatoes,sweetcorn,peas,curly kale and rocket salad.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks hun!! 

Tonight Louie and the mice had roast chicken and vegetable rice. And Louie had a nibble on a chocolate cupcake as it is my yorkies 12th birthday today!!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

2nd - a couple of bits of hotdog (the healthier ones!) with some cheese.
3rd - weetabix with a little bit of strawberry jam to flavour it.
4th - strawberries, pineapple and apple with a bit of raw porridge oats sprinkled on top.

Tonight is going to be broccoli, cauli, carrots, peas and green beans with a little bit of Philly light.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Last nite my boys had scrambled eggs,rocket salad,and kale.

Tonight is pasta with peppers,mushrooms,onion,tomatoe and a tiny bit of sausage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Tonight we have sausages, mash and baked beans


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine aren't too keen on any of the food I've given them... they seem to really like the RatRations no.9 mix though!!

Well, I say they, chubby Betty does!!! Flo doesn't seem to be interested in any treats I give her either.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Check flo's teeth as well just incase.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh how I wish I could think about that! Currently trying to control my tw crazy girls intent on going where they are not allowed (in the bathroom) 
No Flo u can't climb all over the shampoo bottles
No Tufty u can't climb up the towel
Flo u can't dicapitate the toothbrushes
And this is a rat proofed room!
Well starter door
Main floor 
Desert whatever is left of the bathroom!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Actually a change of plan for lou's dinner! It was fish cake, sweet corn, broccoli, cauli, carrot and peas.

The mice are too and Millie my pooch had some too!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing today poor buggers ooo actually i may pop an egg in


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

this thread always make me hungry 

tonight the boys had pasta, rice, peas, and chicken


















nox first at the scene, looking more like 8 weeks not 8 months lol.


----------

